# Using the treadmill



## matt123 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone uses a treadmill for their dogs. I am trying to teach my 4 year old how to use it. If anyone has any tips or info on it please let me know. As of now as soon as I turn it on he gets nervous and jumps off but when i am on it he stays by my side. So he is not terrified of the machine but is nervous when on it. Thanks.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Looots of praise, and treats! Maybe 2 people to start would be helpful. Someone to hold onto your dog's collar and you encourage/praise in front.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

matt123 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone uses a treadmill for their dogs. I am trying to teach my 4 year old how to use it. If anyone has any tips or info on it please let me know. As of now as soon as I turn it on he gets nervous and jumps off but when i am on it he stays by my side. So he is not terrified of the machine but is nervous when on it. Thanks.


 
I do use a treadmill for my dogs when there is an ice pask over the snow, simply for safety sake.
First, it is very important that you have a machine with a belt longer than 6', 8' being ideal. A dog's stride is longer than a human's, and the 6' belts will cause the dog to short stride, and can encourage poor gait (ie pacing)to compensate for not having enough room to properly extend. This can contribute to back, shoulder, and neck injuries, as well as foot and leg injuries.
*Because your dog is nervous when it is on, I'd turn it on and just sit next to it with him, on the floor, as if it isn't even there.
It is best to use a harness on the dog rather than a collar, particularly if the dog is nervous. I put an ex-pen around the front and both sides of the treadmill. I begin by simply walking the dog onto the mill, with it off. Give a cookie, praise happily, standing right next to him. I might even do this for a couple of days before actually starting the mill - I want him comfortable on it, and knowing that it is a happy place. Once he is comfortable walking onto the mill, and standing there for a bit, start at the lowest speed, and praise and encourage the dog as you very gradually increase the speed. You will find that you are actually helping support the dog with the leash and harness, keeping him from moving backwards off the belt. He'll get the hang of it, and will actually work better at a speed high enough for him to be briskly trotting. My first session when teaching a dog to treadmill will be approximately 15 minutes long, total. And always end it on a good note, happy praise, and a really good treat. My dogs will now go and stand on the mill, waiting to go for a jog. I can now use a show collar and lead, and sit right next to the mill reading! (I KNOW, _I _should be on the dang thing jogging...;-) )


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I do use a treadmill for my dogs when there is an ice pask over the snow, simply for safety sake.
> First, it is very important that you have a machine with a belt longer than 6', 8' being ideal. A dog's stride is longer than a human's, and the 6' belts will cause the dog to short stride, and can encourage poor gait (ie pacing)to compensate for not having enough room to properly extend. This can contribute to back, shoulder, and neck injuries, as well as foot and leg injuries.
> It is best to use a harness on the dog rather than a collar, particularly if the dog is nervous. I put an ex-pen around the front and both sides of the treadmill. I begin by simply walking the dog onto the mill, with it off. Give a cookie, praise happily, standing right next to him. I might even do this for a couple of days before actually starting the mill - I want him comfortable on it, and knowing that it is a happy place. Once he is comfortable walking onto the mill, and standing there for a bit, start at the lowest speed, and praise and encourage the dog as you very gradually increase the speed. You will find that you are actually helping support the dog with the leash and harness, keeping him from moving backwards off the belt. He'll get the hang of it, and will actually work better at a speed high enough for him to be briskly trotting. My first session when teaching a dog to treadmill will be approximately 15 minutes long, total. And always end it on a good note, happy praise, and a really good treat. My dogs will now go and stand on the mill, waiting to go for a jog. I can now use a show collar and lead, and sit right next to the mill reading! (I KNOW, _I _should be on the dang thing jogging...;-) )


Yes, yes, yes. PG, of course, nailed it. :--big_grinhad to use the new smileys)


----------



## matt123 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you very much for the replies. I will try it out and see if he begins to get a little more comfortable with it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

matt123 said:


> Thank you very much for the replies. I will try it out and see if he begins to get a little more comfortable with it.


Please let us know how it progresses.


----------

